# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Holiday fisherman should expect some excellent fishing on Devils Lake. 
Walleye, pike, and white bass action has been good in most all parts of the 
lake. For walleyes, anglers are trolling old sunken roads, rip rapped 
shorelines, and rocky/gravel points with bottom bouncers and spinners or cranks 
such as shad raps, jointed shads, and salmo?s. Some of the better areas 
include the sunken roads of Pelican, the Golden Highway, the rip rap along Hwy 
281, 20, & 57, Doc Hagens, Old and New Mil, Cactus/Ft. Totten area, Stromme 
Addition, Penny Bay, & Birkland?s Point. Anglers are also pitching cranks such 
as shad raps into shallow windswept shorelines and working the edges of 
developed weed beds. Slip bobbering in the trees in Pelican and the Flats is 
also working quite well and has been one of the better ways to catch larger 
fish. Some of the better areas for that include Monkey Ridge, Howard Farm, 
Holy Bay, Hog Bay, Old Mill, New Mill, and the trees of Creel Bay. Anglers 
continue to catch pike and bass along with walleyes in most parts of the lake. 
Some of the larger pike though are coming from East Devils Lake. For you 
shorefisherman, you can expect some excellent fishing in the early morning and 
evening hours. Lindy rigs or jigs tipped with leeches or crawlers are working 
the best. Some of the better areas have been along Hwy 19 north in the north 
end of Creel and near the 281 intersection, the bridges of Hwy 57, 20, & the 
Mauvee, and the area from the dike to Acorn Ridge along Hwy 57. Good Luck and 
have a safe and enjoyable Fourth of July.


----------

